# Greenland



## cgw (Dec 29, 2021)

Very impressive photo essay:









						The Fading Ways of Indigenous Arctic Hunters
					

Ragnar Axelsson’s portraits from Greenland reveal the effects of climate change on ice floes, sled dogs, and a traditional culture.




					www.newyorker.com


----------

